# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία PC] πρόβλημα με ηχεία LOGITECH Z-5500

## gladiator4

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! τα ηχεία παρουσιάζουν το εξής πρόβλημα εκεί που λειτουργούν κανονικά, ξαφνικά μετά από λίγη ώρα ακούγετε ένα φύσημα μέσα από τα ηχεία και σταματάν να παίζουνε.. Αν κλείσω τον διακόπτη από πίσω από το γουφερ για λίγο και τα ξανά ανοίξω θα λειτουργήσουν πάλι αλλά μετά από κάποια δευτερόλεπτα θα ξανακάνει πάλι το ίδιο.. ξέρετε ίσως τι μπορεί να φταίει; ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων..!!

----------


## marioland

Aν εχεις καποιες γνωσεις και εξοπλισμο  κοιτας για ελαττωματικους ηλεκτρολυτικους και ψυχρες κολλησεις αρχικα.

----------


## gladiator4

τώρα σπουδάζω το αντικείμενο.. αν είναι κάτι τέτοιο μπορώ να το επισκευάσω.. τα έχω και 8 χρόνια κοντά..πρέπει να βρω απαραίτητα τρόπο να τα επισκευάσω γιατί τέτοια ηχεία δεν τα βρίσκεις πλέον..αν δεν ειναι οι πυκνωτές τι άλλο πιστεύεις οτι μπορεί να είναι; ελπίζω μόνο κάτι που να μπορεί να επισκευαστεί...

----------


## georgis

Ανοιξετα και κανε αυτα που σου ειπε.

----------


## gladiator4

το έκανα.. δεν υπάρχει κάποιος φουσκωμένος πυκνωτής.. η κάποια ψυχρή κόλληση... τι άλλο μπορεί να είναι;

----------


## johnnyb

> το έκανα.. δεν υπάρχει κάποιος φουσκωμένος πυκνωτής..


Αυτη ειναι η μεθοδος  ελεγχου των πυκνωτων που χρησιμοποιουν οι πληροφορικαριοι , αν σπουδαζεις και θες να ασχοληθεις  θελεις καπασιτομετρο (και αργοτερα Esr meter ) o φουσκωμενος πυκνωτης ειναι το τελικο σταδιο , μπορει ομως να εχει σημαντικη αποκλιση και εξωτερικα να ειναι καινουριος.
Βαλε μερικες φωτο καλης αναλυσης απο τις πλακετες για να μπορει να σε βοηθησει καποιος

----------


## gladiator4

με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα βγάλω.. πρέπει να βρω καλή camera λόγο ότι το κινητό μου είναι μάπα.. αυτό με τους πυκνωτές το γνωρίζω απλά έλεγα μήπως ο πιθανός ένοχος είναι κάτι άλλο το οποίο μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι μετρήσεις μπορώ να κάνω με πολυμετρο.. πχ σε κάποιο τρανζίστορ.. δηλαδή από τα συμπτώματα που είπα το πιθανό είναι να έχει πρόβλημα κάποιος  πυκνωτής;

----------


## georgis

Τι τροφοδοτικο εχει;παλμοτροφοδοτικο η μετασχηματιστη;

----------


## gladiator4

έχει μετασχηματιστη.. ξέχασα να αναφέρω οτι το γουφερ  ζεσταίνονταν πάρα πολύ, έβαζες το χέρι πάνω και ζεματούσε, όπως λέει και στο datasheet το ολοκληρωμένο εχει προστασία απο θερμοκρασία , όταν φτάσει περίπου τους 150 βαθμούς, λέτε να παίζει κάτι τέτοιο; να φτάνει τους 150 και να σταματάει τα ηχεία για προστασία;

----------


## xsterg

κλασικη περιπτωση βλαβης! dc στο σταδιο εξοδου. αν εχει ηλεκτρολυτικο σε σειρα μην ρωτησεις! αν δεν εχει αρχιζεις το ψαξιμο!

----------


## gladiator4

μου το εξηγείς λίγο καλύτερα φίλε μου.. που πιστεύεις ότι οφείλεται  η βλάβη?

----------


## georgis

Βαλε μια καλη φωτο απο την πλακετα.παρετα καλωδια του woofer αναποδα προς το εξοδου .καπου πρεπει να εχει πυκνωτη για το dc.μπορει να ειναι αρπαγμενο και το μεγαφωνο

----------


## gladiator4



----------


## gladiator4

ορίστε και φώτο από τις 2 πλακέτες..

----------


## Papas00zas

Μια καλη αρχή είναι να αλλάξεις όλους τους μικρους ηλεκτρολυτικους και αν στο ξανακανει πας και στους απλούς....η αλλιως τους παιρινεις ολους καινουριους και τους αλλαζεις όλους, πλην ισως των 2 μεγάλων.

----------


## gladiator4

> Μια καλη αρχή είναι να αλλάξεις όλους τους μικρους ηλεκτρολυτικους και αν στο ξανακανει πας και στους απλούς....η αλλιως τους παιρινεις ολους καινουριους και τους αλλαζεις όλους, πλην ισως των 2 μεγάλων.


ωστόσο δεν φαίνεται να έχει φουσκώσει κάποιος.. πιστεύεις ότι  είναι στάνταρ πρόβλημα με πυκνωτές; κοντεύει μια 10ετια  θα ήταν πιθανό..αλλά το πρόβλημα νομίζω ότι προέρχεται απο την μεγάλη θερμοκρασία που ανεβάζει.. πραγματικά ζεματάει.. οπότε αρχικά πρέπει να βρω τι φταίει και ανεβάζει τόσο θερμοκρασία.. πιστεύεις ότι μπορεί να κάνουν τι δουλειά οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι;

----------


## Panoss

> ωστόσο δεν φαίνεται να έχει φουσκώσει κάποιος


Δεν έχει σημασία, άλλαξέ τους.

----------


## FILMAN

Τελικά αυτό που ζεσταίνεται είναι το τελικό ολοκληρωμένο ή το woofer;

----------


## gladiator4

δεν ξέρω.. αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι μετά από λίγο το γουφερ ζεματάει πάρα πολύ.. αυτό προφανώς προκαλείτε από κάποια εξαρτήματα στην πλακέτα.. και αυτό είναι το θέμα μου πως μπορώ να εντοπίσω τι φταίει..τα παιδιά από επάνω μου είπαν να αλλάξω όλους τους πυκνωτές, κάτι που δεν είναι και τόσο απλό γιατί  είναι πάρα πολλοί, πάνω από 40 στο σύνολο και με διαφορετικές τιμές οι περισσότεροι μεταξύ τους.. το θέμα είναι αν αξίζει να το κάνω και αυτό έχει μεγάλο ποσοστό επιτυχίας.. γιατί και κόστος αλλαγής όλων των πυκνωτών δεν θα είναι και μικρο... υπάρχει περίπτωση την μεγάλη θερμοκρασία να την προκαλούν οι πυκνωτές;

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Παιδιά μην ξεχνάτε ότι πάνω στο s.woofer είναι και μια τεράστια ψύκτρα οπότε μου φαίνεται λογικό να καίει.

----------


## gladiator4

σίγουρα βγάζει θερμότητα αλλά άλλο να είναι ζεστό και άλλο να μην μπορείς να ακουμπήσεις το γουφερ από την πάνω μεριά..

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου οι γνωσεις σου δεν επαρκουν. απευθυνσου σε καποιον ειδικο για το θεμα.

----------


## gladiator4

> φιλε μου οι γνωσεις σου δεν επαρκουν. απευθυνσου σε καποιον ειδικο για το θεμα.


 το ξέρω ότι δεν επαρκούν φίλε μου, για αυτό άλλωστε ζήτησα βοήθεια από εδώ.. μήπως με το πολύμετρο μπορώ να πάρω κάποιες μετρήσεις , η για κάποιον που ξέρει καλά από να συμπτώματα να κατάλαβε τι πρόβλημα μπορεί να υπάρχει..

----------


## FILMAN

Για να καίει το woofer πάει να πει ότι περνάει από μέσα του DC οπότε βλέπεις γιατί γίνεται αυτό (πολύ πιθανόν χαλασμένο τελικό ολοκληρωμένο)

----------

ezizu (27-07-16), marioland (25-07-16)

----------


## marioland

tda7294 φοράει 

http://cdn.head-fi.org/5/59/598827f3...-SCHEMATIC.png

----------


## gladiator4

υπάρχουν κάποιες μετρήσεις που μπορώ να κάνω με πολυμετρο; είναι πολύ πιθανό να φταίει το ολοκληρωμένο γιατί όπως είπα και ποιο πάνω διακόπτει την λειτουργία όταν φτάσει τους 150 βαθμούς.. οπότε η κάτι μέσα ανεβάζει υπερβολικά θερμοκρασία και σταματάει το ολοκληρωμένο η φταίει το ίδιο το ολοκληρωμένο..

----------


## ezizu

Αν το woofer δέχεται DC, είναι λογικό ότι κάποια στιγμή θα ζεσταθεί υπερβολικά, όπως λέει και ο Φίλιππος παραπάνω.
Ταυτόχρονα όμως,αν συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί με DC, από κάποιο σημείο και μετά, θα αρχίσει να έχει πρόβλημα το πηνίο του woofer μέχρι κάποια στιγμή να καεί τελείως και τότε, είτε ο κώνος του μεγάφωνου κατά την κίνησή του θα "ξύνει" , είτε θα κολλήσει το πηνίο με τον μαγνήτη και δεν θα μπορεί να κάνει καμία κίνηση. 
Βάσει των παραπάνω, είναι πολύ πιθανό, η μεγάλη θερμοκρασία, που όπως έγραψες, έχει το woofer, να οφείλεται σε μεταφορά θερμότητας από κάποιο άλλο εξάρτημα, με πιθανότερο κάποιο ολοκληρωμένο εξόδου.

Μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα το ίδιο το ολοκληρωμένο (ή κάποιο/α από το/τα ολοκληρωμένο/α) εξόδου .

Θα πρέπει να βρεις αρχικά ποια ακριβώς είναι τα ολοκληρωμένα εξόδου και να βρεις έστω το datasheet τους (δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι TDA7294, αλλά αν όντως είναι, τότε το datasheet του μπορείς να το δεις εδώ :  http://www.hestore.hu/files/TDA7294.pdf ) .
Μετά θα πρέπει να κάνεις διάφορες μετρήσεις τάσεων σε αυτά τα ολοκληρωμένα, π.χ. στο πόδι εξόδου, στα πόδια τροφοδοσίας, στα πόδια των εισόδων κ.ο.κ. για να μπορέσεις να προσδιορίσεις την βλάβη.

----------


## chipakos-original

Είναι μεγάλο θέμα το DC στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή καθότι είναι ικανό να χαλάσει το μεγάφωνο και να αυξήσει το κόστος επισκευής,αν δεν το έχει κάνει ήδη.

----------

